# Canadian Tire's expanding thier outdoor goods



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just checking out the website on some open wifi while waiting for a mate and seeing more and more new items on the website. Interesting they finally stock 'add water' meals by Mountain House dehydrated meals.

I see they opened up on thier camping/survival stuff. They now stock a SOG Tomahawk. Interesting.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/Camping/AxesHatchetsBowsaws.jsp


----------

